# Really funny video of Smokey!!



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was playing with Smokey(15 yrs old) today on the stairs, he loves to howl and growl while I am on the stairs. The funniest part starts after 1:25 in the video. Lol he is so silly I love him.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Smokey is a handsome fellow, you can tell from that tail waggin he is a happy boy.


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

smokey is amazing for 15 years old! Gooooooo, smokers!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you! It just cracked me up how he picked up the cone and walked away. He is so funny!!


----------

